# Best fillet knife sharpner



## Juan More Fish

I need a good knife sharpner, for my fillet knives. I have, rapala red, and a steel hone, and accusharp. But wanna get something that will put a razors edge on my knives. They are 6 inches up to 8 inches. thanks.


----------



## UFM82

I've had several types of sharpeners over the years and believe it or not the best I've had is the accusharp. That and a quality steel will give you a great edge and not break the bank. I've had high-dollar electric sharpeners that were great but for $10 you can't beat the accusharp tool. It lasts a long time as well- just flip the blades if you wear them. A light touch is all it takes and you'll be shaving the hair off your arm in no time. Stick with it- it's a great tool.


----------



## Dovans

did we just have a thread like this in another forum? Think it was called Knife Sharpening..


----------



## sherman51

Dovans said:


> did we just have a thread like this in another forum? Think it was called Knife Sharpening..


yes your right, I started it trying to find a guy on here that sharpens knives. but everybody was giving the worksharp great reviews so reluctantly I bought one and used it. now its a simple task to put a razor edge on all my knives. I bought mine from wallmart.com for 69.95 and its well worth the money. and its so easy to use that I couldn't even mess it up. just pull the trigger and pull the knife through the guides a few times and its sharp. I used the medium grit belt to sharpen my knives then used the lapping belt to put a razor edge on them. I have a blackout pocket knife that's got the partial serrated blade. and the front of the blade was getting dull. I just run it a few times with the lapping belt and now its razor sharp again.

a lot of times a fillet knife isn't really dull the edge just gets turned. all it needs is a few strokes with the lapping belt to bring the edge back. I highly recommend the worksharp.
sherman


----------



## Fishtracker1

I have always used a 2" wide by 10" long fine & coarse sharperning stone, just gotta get the angle right. Shaves the hair on your arm. I've used these knives, 2 Rapala's, 1 Shrade and a new Cutco (sharper than heck) that one of my daughters got me for Christmas. The blade extends out another 3.5".


----------



## fastwater

Bought this kit a few years back. Really like it because you have the options of different degrees of angle you can set for a work edge to an edge such as a fillet knife. 


* Lansky Deluxe Sharpening System Knife -...*
www.walmart.com
 › …
 › Hunting
 › Knives & Tools
Buy *Lansky* Deluxe *Sharpening* *System* Knife at Walmart.com


----------



## sherman51

you also get different guides with the work sharp. and it just takes a few strokes through it to put a razor edge on your fillet knife. it probably took me about a minute to sharpen my blackout pocket knife.


----------



## Ant

I like Lansky.


----------



## Musky

I bought a schrade honesteel several years ago. I has been my go-to ever since then. There were different generations, the older being the better IMHO. It is very easy to use and is extremely quick at putting a good usable edge on most anything I have used it on. Many have said it makes their knives scary sharp. Several are available on ebay most of the time. they ask stupid money for some of the older ones but if you look, you can find them at reasonable prices. I have bought several and given to close friends. They enjoy them.


----------



## Lazy 8

Personally, I like Fishtracker's approach. But you have to have finesse. If you lack that, then go to the $70 setup that the other's are talking about.
After hitting the stone, I take mine to a homemade strop. Go online and buy some leather, get an extra 5 gallon paint stir stick at Lowes, (or they'll give you one if you ask) cut abut 4-5 inches off, glue the leather to the stick and "charge" it with some green chromium oxide. (heat both with a hair dryer first) (stick and oxide) You've just made yourself a strop. 1/2 dozen passes on the strop after the stone and lookout fisheys.


----------



## capt j-rod

I use lansky as well. I picked up their cheesy hand held sharpener with the little diamond rods. You simply drag that down the blade 2 or 3 times and it cleans it right up. I usually keep that right on the fillet table and hit it every three or so fish. The secret to a sharp knife is not to let it get dull.


----------



## capt j-rod

Fwiw, on the big jobs I use an American angler electric. It blazes through 24 walleye in no time. If there's only 2 or 3, then I use my forschners. They seem to be the best blade for the buck.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Fishtracker1 said:


> I have always used a 2" wide by 10" long fine & coarse sharperning stone, just gotta get the angle right. Shaves the hair on your arm. I've used these knives, 2 Rapala's, 1 Shrade and a new Cutco (sharper than heck) that one of my daughters got me for Christmas. The blade extends out another 3.5".
> 
> View attachment 193575
> 
> 
> View attachment 193576


Wow! You have the exact same model Schrade fillet knife that I have owned for 30+ years! And it's still razor sharp and does a great job. Love that knife! 



capt j-rod said:


> Fwiw, on the big jobs I use an American angler electric. It blazes through 24 walleye in no time. If there's only 2 or 3, then I use my forschners. They seem to be the best blade for the buck.


I have a Forschner as well. For the quality of the steel and the edge they are hard to beat for the price. 

I used to like Fishtracker's approach, but somewhere along the way I lost the knack of using a flat stone. And I have some nice ones. Nowadays, I'm more likely to take the edge off a blade than put one on! 

My current sharpener of choice is something called the "Edgemaker Pro". Had it for years. Basically a plastic handle with 2 pair of crossed steels, one pair coarse to medium, the other pair fine. Does a great job touching up all my knives. One thing it will NOT do is put an edge on a totally dull blade. I don't even know if the thing is made anymore, but it works great as long as you don't abuse the knife before you touch up the edge.


----------



## fishdealer04

$10 Accusharps are the best that I have found for a quick easy sharpening. I work in a kitchen and that is what we use. If you are proficient with using a stone you can get a great edge that way..but takes a little longer and if you aren't great at using it- it wont do you very good.


----------



## fastwater

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! You have the exact same model Schrade fillet knife that I have owned for 30+ years! And it's still razor sharp and does a great job. Love that knife!QUOTE]
> 
> fastwater said
> Well we now know where three of those bone handled 10" Shrades are.
> I've had mine for about 30 yrs also and have cleaned a whole bunch of fish with it. It's even helped out in the processing of probably 50-60 deer. It's one of my 'go to's' for removing silver skin from bigger cuts of venison.
> 
> I've never let it get really dull and it touches up nicely with a good steel.


----------



## buzzbaitz

I love my schrade had it for 15 years like it so much I bought my buddys one now there made over seas and I can do twice as many fish before sharpening wich my buddy does on a stone 4 a 6 pack. fish on


----------



## dcool

Juan More Fish said:


> I need a good knife sharpner, for my fillet knives. I have, rapala red, and a steel hone, and accusharp. But wanna get something that will put a razors edge on my knives. They are 6 inches up to 8 inches. thanks.


By far the work sharp will put a razor edge on any knife in a matter of seconds. I was skeptical about this until i tried one out. Believe me, they are the best knife sharpener on the market.


----------



## All Eyes

The one that I have is this Eversharp by Presto. It does a good job once you get used to it. The course wheel on the left is good for blades that have been slightly abused or rolled but for the most part the medium and fine wheels are all that's needed . This is the only one I've used so have nothing to compare it to. As with most of these type of sharpeners, it's somewhat easy to pull the knife out slightly crooked as the tip passes through. It's hard to tell you are even doing it, but it can make all the difference in a sharp blade and a razor sharp blade. They have to be pulled at the exact angle of the guide from butt to tip with no downward pressure other than the weight of the knife. It takes a little practice to perfect it. Some of the negative reviews of any sharpener out there are most likely caused by user error.


----------



## Lewis

While we are on knife sharpening, a tip I learned is a chainsaw file works absolute wonders to bring back those serrated edge electric filet knife blades!


----------



## All Eyes

Here is an interesting video showing how a vehicles side window can be used to sharpen knives. Cool little hack that might come in handy out in the field.


----------



## sherman51

I asked about a guy on here that did knife sharpening and I got a lot of response's about the work sharp. I to was a little skeptical about buying one as I have tried a few before. but I broke down and bought one on line from wall mart. its the best money I've ever invested in a knife sharpner. I did all my wifes kitchen knives in a matter of minutes. and any one of them would shave you. then I took my blackout pocket knife with the serrated back part of the blade and sharpened the front part of the blade. it was getting very dull and after I was done it would shave my arm again just like it did when it was new.

and the great thing about the work sharp is any dummy like me can use it to put a razor edge on just about any knife. just use the guide and do a few strokes on both sides and its so easy to do. I highly recommend the work sharp to sharpen your fillet knife.
sherman


----------



## firemanmike2127

I've always used good quality Arkansas stones & honing oil. This past Christmas my son bought me a Lansky system & I really like the edge it puts on my cutlery. It took me a little more time to sharpen the blades on my longer fillet knives but I was impressed with the quality of the cutting edge the finer # 2000 diamond stones produced. By maintaining precise angles the edge on my daily carry knife stays sharp longer when it sees a lot of use. In the past I've used a couple of steels (fine & almost smooth) to touch up my fillet knives when cleaning a big batch of fish, but want to make a strop like Lazy 8 describes. Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127

I've always used good quality Arkansas stones & honing oil. This past Christmas my son bought me a Lansky system & I really like the edge it puts on my cutlery. By maintaining precise angles the edge on my daily carry knife stays sharp longer when it sees a lot of use. I also use a couple of steels (fine & almost smooth) to touch up my fillet knives when cleaning a big batch of fish, but want to make a strop


----------



## sherman51

please let us know which one you go with and how it works out for you.
sherman


----------



## zooks

All Eyes said:


> Here is an interesting video showing how a vehicles side window can be used to sharpen knives. Cool little hack that might come in handy out in the field.


My mother used to sharpen her scissors by "cutting" the neck of a pop bottle. Basically, the bottle and the window act the same as a steel, taking burrs off and straightening the edge.


----------



## BassFishing123

Worksharp


----------



## sherman51

BassFishing123 said:


> Worksharp



X2, you'll never regret it.
sherman


----------



## muzzy123

Workshop is the best and I have tried a bunch. Pretty much idiot proof too.


----------



## Rick A

sherman51 said:


> I asked about a guy on here that did knife sharpening and I got a lot of response's about the work sharp. I to was a little skeptical about buying one as I have tried a few before. but I broke down and bought one on line from wall mart. its the best money I've ever invested in a knife sharpner. I did all my wifes kitchen knives in a matter of minutes. and any one of them would shave you. then I took my blackout pocket knife with the serrated back part of the blade and sharpened the front part of the blade. it was getting very dull and after I was done it would shave my arm again just like it did when it was new.
> 
> and the great thing about the work sharp is any dummy like me can use it to put a razor edge on just about any knife. just use the guide and do a few strokes on both sides and its so easy to do. I highly recommend the work sharp to sharpen your fillet knife.
> sherman


----------



## Rick A

Work Sharp is the only way to go. Just a couple pulls through the guide and you have a nice sharp blade. Worth the $ 69.95 !!


----------



## Pike

muzzy123 said:


> Workshop is the best and I have tried a bunch. Pretty much idiot proof too.


Simple, fast, easy. After I got one, I sharpened my fillet knife, did not clean a fish for a couple months after I sharpened my knife. While cleaning a fish I was thinking, man this walleye's meat feels kind of mushy, strange...my knife just slid right through it. It took me a minute before I remembered I sharpened my knife back in December.


----------



## the_Smallmouth_Samurai

For a few bucks you can stick one of these to your cleaning table (or I use my sink) and with about 6 passes thru this your blade will be razor sharp in a matter of seconds. The only thing is I've noticed some fillet knives have a different angle on the blade edge than a kitchen knife. So the first sharpening may take a little longer but I've spent hundreds on sharpeners and this 4 dollar one is the one I use.


----------



## Jim white

All Eyes said:


> Here is an interesting video showing how a vehicles side window can be used to sharpen knives. Cool little hack that might come in handy out in the field.


I used to work with a older guy back when I started my lineman career an he would use the bottom of his coffee cup that didn't have the glaze on the round part of the cup worked great. like everyone says just dont let your knife get dull before you touch it up .


----------



## Gillion

Might be already asked or said......sorry....
what do the guys use at port Clinton? That clean a billion perch a day??????I'll use anything they do for sure.......


----------



## leeabu




----------



## Bluegillin'

Anyone ever try the Bavarian Edge? I see it advertised all the time. I mean I can cut a tomato with a credit card if I need to.


----------



## 27482

sherman51 said:


> I asked about a guy on here that did knife sharpening and I got a lot of response's about the work sharp. I to was a little skeptical about buying one as I have tried a few before. but I broke down and bought one on line from wall mart. its the best money I've ever invested in a knife sharpner. I did all my wifes kitchen knives in a matter of minutes. and any one of them would shave you. then I took my blackout pocket knife with the serrated back part of the blade and sharpened the front part of the blade. it was getting very dull and after I was done it would shave my arm again just like it did when it was new.
> 
> and the great thing about the work sharp is any dummy like me can use it to put a razor edge on just about any knife. just use the guide and do a few strokes on both sides and its so easy to do. I highly recommend the work sharp to sharpen your fillet knife.
> sherman


Completely agree with Sherm about the quality and function of the Work Sharp Knife and Tool Sharpener Been using one for over five years and my knives come out a sharp as razors and really hold their edge. Just ask my fingers . . . they can attest to just how sharp!  Liked it so much I bought its big brother, the Ken Onion Edition and its tool grinder attachment. Either makes for an awesome setup.


----------



## TDD11

Have any of you used the Work Sharp to sharpen mower blades, hatchets, etc? I'm wondering how it does on that kind of stuff. I wish they had angle guides for those sort of things.


----------



## 27482

TDD11 said:


> Have any of you used the Work Sharp to sharpen mower blades, hatchets, etc? I'm wondering how it does on that kind of stuff. I wish they had angle guides for those sort of things.


Yes, as posted previously (#38), bought the Ken Onion Edition and the tool grinder attachment to go with it. I use it to sharpen all my knives, 6 - 20" JD mower deck blades, an 18" blade under my JD 2 stroke self-propelled walk behind mower, a couple of hatchets, one axe, etc. Have also used it to grind metal edges on things I was working on. It's pretty handy for a bunch of different uses. I sort of retired its little brother and now use it for dressing and honing up my knives edges every now and then if they need it.

This YouTube vid shows firsthand how it works.

<



>


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

I got a work sharp upon reading this thread early this year. Can't say enough good about it. I have my sisters bringing their knives over in shoe boxes for me to sharpen!


----------

